# My disc herniation log



## Canadian muscle (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok fellas I decided to create a log of my recovery and maintenance.

Back in 2007 I suffered a disc herniation L4 L5.

I took time off lifting to rehab. I did ART, chiropractics, massage, and acupuncture.
Here and there I have done some nerve block injections in my lower back. Only when the pain is really bad.

My recent MRI shows more disc bulging, mild degeneration, and spinal stenosis.

I have been doing spinal decompression lately to avoid any type of surgery.

I hope for a miracle and that I recover with this decompression therapy.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 6, 2014)

I was talking to a Bro on here who is a Massage Therapist. I asked him about decompression as well as Inversion. He told me that he disliked decompression and that it was not as helpful as inversion. I have only used inversion, and truthfully, couldn't imagine life without it. Have you ever tried it, and if so, what is your opinion?


----------



## Canadian muscle (Aug 6, 2014)

Inversion did not work for me.

Spinal decompression worked is helping. I'm doing treatments on the drx9000

Some spinal decompression machines did not do much. This one seems to be helping every treatment.

I have seen many mixed reviews on spinal decompression. Some people end up getting worse. I guess it depends on the person and the direction of the herniation. My disc bulges/ herniation a are central.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Aug 13, 2014)

Spinal decompression therapy and art is finally working.

Still not 100% but last week I was able to do a dead lift for the first time in years


----------



## Beedo30 (Nov 8, 2014)

I know its an old thread but how are you doing??  I was on the drx as well and after a few treatments I decided it wasn't doing much BUT omg it felt so good to get decompressed on it and I actually slept through most treatments.  Bad thing is ithe pain usually came back after an hour or so. Let me know man!  I'm slowly trying to get back in it after a year and a few months out, but a few workouts have my leg and foot tingling so I'm concerned.


----------

